# They want to paint before mud is cured?



## Gypsy (Jul 5, 2019)

If you just put on your final 12 box coat of mud on Saturday, would the mud be cured enough to paint Monday in a non climate controlled building where the humidity is 60 and the temperature is over 80 degrees? And if it was not properly cured and you did paint, would that open up the possibility of mold in the future?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

If it can be sanded, it can be painted.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 5, 2019)

Does humidity or moisture play a role in the dry time of the sheetrock mud? And if it was painted before it was dry, would that open the possibility of mold? #shawshankescape


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

The biggest problem is that previous coats of mud are not completely dry when subsequent coats are applied. And that somewhere down the road when all layers of compound are sufficiently dry it will cause shrinkage and unsightly depressions and lines in the mud.


----------

